# white lipped tree viper



## biffymilk (Mar 8, 2009)

any info on the keeping of these snakes and for sure if i nd license for species thanx


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

There is someone on here with one, but can't remember who it is. And yes, just like any viper, they are 100% DWA.


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

biffymilk said:


> any info on the keeping of these snakes and for sure if i nd license for species thanx


 Keep them the same way as a emerald tree boa but with a lock on the glass doors.


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

greenvenom said:


> Keep them the same way as a emerald tree boa but with a lock on the glass doors.


Dont forget you would need a DWA as well.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

they wouldnt need any license would they they in ireland it says : victory:


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

stacy said:


> they wouldnt need any license would they they in ireland it says : victory:


 I think you will find that on the 28th December 2006 it became law that you would require a D.W.A. to keep dangerous wild animals.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

greenvenom said:


> I think you will find that on the 28th December 2006 it became law that you would require a D.W.A. to keep dangerous wild animals.


 oh ok as vinni and dave on here from ireland have posted pics many time of their dwa animals and they have said a number of times that in ireland you dont need a dwa to keep and purchase animals, , was going on what they said


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

stacy said:


> oh ok as vinni and dave on here from ireland have posted pics many time of their dwa animals and they have said a number of times that in ireland you dont need a dwa to keep and purchase animals, , was going on what they said


 Biffymilk lives in Northen Ireland so after 28/12/2006 he would need a D.W.A.


----------



## bitis-artropos (Jul 11, 2009)

*White lips*

These are really easy to keep and breed. They are not as demanding as Tree Pythons or Boas. A glass fronted wooden cage with good height is needed. Spray lightly twice a day, and feed with LONG forceps.


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

N. Ireland would come under the same laws as the rest of the UK Which means your gonna need a DWAL


----------

